# Διδάσκοντας την ελληνική ως δεύτερη γλώσσα στη Μικρασία των αρχών του 20ου αιώνα



## imwrong (May 15, 2015)

Το ζήτημα της διδασκαλίας της ελληνικής ως δεύτερης ή ξένης γλώσσας παρουσιάζεται συνήθως ως νέο. Αναφορές γίνονται κατά κύριο λόγο στα τελευταία 30 χρόνια. Δικαιολογημένα ίσως, εφόσον μέσα στις τελευταίες δεκαετίες το τοπίο άλλαξε ραγδαία, λόγω των μεταναστευτικών ρευμάτων που δημιουργήθηκαν στην ευρύτερη γεωγραφική περιοχή στην οποία εντάσσεται και η Ελλάδα. Δημιουργήθηκε έτσι η ανάγκη διδασκαλίας της ελληνικής σε μετανάστες και πρόσφυγες, ενώ παράλληλα συνεχίστηκαν τα μαθήματα ελληνικών στην ομογένεια, αλλά και σε οποιονδήποτε θέλει να μάθει ελληνικά έχοντας σαν κίνητρο σπουδές, ενδιαφέροντα, προσωπικές επιλογές.

Προβληματισμοί πάνω στο ζήτημα αυτό εντοπίζονται πάντως από πολύ νωρίτερα, σχετίζονται δε με τη διδασκαλία της ελληνικής στο μείζονα ελληνισμό, και ιδιαίτερα στους ελληνικούς -αλλά όχι πάντα ελληνόφωνους- πληθυσμούς της Μικράς Ασίας.

Τον Μάρτιο του 1909 ο Ξενοφάνης, σύγγραμμα περιοδικόν του συλλόγου των Μικρασιατών «Ανατολή», δημοσίευσε κείμενο του Γεώργιου Κ. Ασκητόπουλου, μιας σημαντικής φυσιογνωμίας του μικρασιατικού ελληνισμού, με τίτλο «Πορίσματα Ελληνικού Φιλολογικού Συλλόγου Κωνσταντινουπόλεως», πραγματευόμενο το ζήτημα της διδασκαλίας της ελληνικής σε «ετεροφώνους ομογενείς μαθητάς».

Το κείμενο παρουσιάζει πολλαπλό ενδιαφέρον...


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2015)

Είχα καιρό να δω τον _ψιττακισμό_ για την παπαγαλία. Μέχρι και το Χρηστικό προτίμησε να μη βάλει λήμμα (υπάρχει στο ΛΚΝ και το ΛΝΕΓ).


----------



## Alexandra (May 15, 2015)

Έχει πολλή πλάκα. Πρόσφατα, σ' ένα πολιτικό κείμενο σχετικά με την Παιδεία, είδα τον "ψιττακισμό" με το αστείο τυπογραφικό λάθος "πιττακισμός".


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2015)

Πιττακισμοί είναι αυτά:
http://el.wikiquote.org/wiki/Πιττακός_ο_Μυτιληναίος

:)


----------

